# Sig P220 Carry SAO



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

I recently purchased my first Sig in .45 cal based upon its highly acclaimed reliability and accuracy. I took it to the range and it consistantly jammed about 6 out of every 8 rounds in the mag. I had both FTF and FTE occurances. I used both ball and swc ammo with no difference in outcome. I even switched out mags with no difference in outcome. I've used this same ammo in my Kimber and it runs flawlessly. I've never encountered this degree of malfunctions in any of my other handguns and I'm hoping there's an easy fix here. Every component has been spotlessly cleaned and well lubricated within reason, but to no avail.

Any advice from the knowledgable folks on this forum would be deeply appreciated. I absolutely love the balance, weight and feel of this gun and its exceptional trigger feel and great sights. I just want to experience its semi auto features! Right now, a muzzle loader would be less work...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just finished reading a long thread on HKPRO comparing the HK45 and Sig 220. After reading that thread, and several threads at the Sig Forum, there seems to be a lot of complaints about extractor issues and feeding problems with many of the Sig 220s. 

This played a part in my consideration of skipping the Sig and getting the HK45 today.

From what I have read, you will have to contact Sig and send them your gun. This issue seems to revolve around the 220 Sigs over other models.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you clean the mags? They leave the factory with some sticky grease as a protectant/preservative as it is not known how long before it'll be sold and used. Did you lube the gun (especially the rails on the frame as well as on the slide)? SiGs don't like to run dry, especially during a break in period.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Did you clean the mags? They leave the factory with some sticky grease as a protectant/preservative as it is not known how long before it'll be sold and used. Did you lube the gun (especially the rails on the frame as well as on the slide)? SiGs don't like to run dry, especially during a break in period.


Having heard that, I was careful to lube both rails on the frame and the slide. I'm wondering if the issue is the internal ejector. I purchased this from a shop used, but there is virtually no wear anywhere on the gun. In fact just loading it the first time put marks on the mags that hadn't been there before. Accuracy is very good and recoil reminds me of a Beretta 92FS in 9mm instead of a .45. I did notice new Sigs now have an external ejector. Any "cause and effect" relation here?


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I just finished reading a long thread on HKPRO comparing the HK45 and Sig 220. After reading that thread, and several threads at the Sig Forum, there seems to be a lot of complaints about extractor issues and feeding problems with many of the Sig 220s.
> 
> This played a part in my consideration of skipping the Sig and getting the HK45 today.
> 
> From what I have read, you will have to contact Sig and send them your gun. This issue seems to revolve around the 220 Sigs over other models.


Do you think there's a chance a local smith could resolve the problem? Maybe dealing with Sig directly isn't as big a deal as I think it will be....just saying....


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the two tone Sig 220 Carry SAO and I was having FTF problems during what some people refer to as the "break-in" period. I eventually went to 50 rounds clean, 50 rounds clean over the course of five weeks until I had run almost 600 rounds through it. I was in no hurry to break it in and would shoot my other pistols during the range sessions. When it did reach that magic point it cycled flawlessly and would even take empty casings. I have a big appreciation now for that pistol and have even bought the all blue version. But I do understand the disappointment of having a brand new pistol function less that flawlessly.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

barnstormer said:


> Having heard that, I was careful to lube both rails on the frame and the slide. I'm wondering if the issue is the internal ejector. I purchased this from a shop used, but there is virtually no wear anywhere on the gun. In fact just loading it the first time put marks on the mags that hadn't been there before. Accuracy is very good and recoil reminds me of a Beretta 92FS in 9mm instead of a .45. I did notice new Sigs now have an external ejector. Any "cause and effect" relation here?


Did you clean the mags? I start with the simple first when trying to solve a problem.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Slowfire said:


> I have the two tone Sig 220 Carry SAO and I was having FTF problems during what some people refer to as the "break-in" period. I eventually went to 50 rounds clean, 50 rounds clean over the course of five weeks until I had run almost 600 rounds through it. I was in no hurry to break it in and would shoot my other pistols during the range sessions. When it did reach that magic point it cycled flawlessly and would even take empty casings. I have a big appreciation now for that pistol and have even bought the all blue version. But I do understand the disappointment of having a brand new pistol function less that flawlessly.


I appreciate the encouraging words. As said earlier, I feel strongly about the characteristics of the 220. From your comment, am I to understand you cleaned your 220 after every 50 rounds fired until you hit the 600 round mark?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

barnstormer said:


> Do you think there's a chance a local smith could resolve the problem? Maybe dealing with Sig directly isn't as big a deal as I think it will be....just saying....


Do what someone else suggested. Clean the mags, reclean the gun, and then take it out and put some more rounds thru it. If that doesn't work - send it into Sig. If you have a local smith start messing with it, you can void the warranty.

And, as Sig has been having a lot of issues lately with the 220s, they probably know what the issue is to fix already


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Do what someone else suggested. Clean the mags, reclean the gun, and then take it out and put some more rounds thru it. If that doesn't work - send it into Sig. If you have a local smith start messing with it, you can void the warranty.
> 
> And, as Sig has been having a lot of issues lately with the 220s, they probably know what the issue is to fix already


Good advice...thank you. I have recleaned and reoiled it and cleaned only the outside of the mags. I couldn't get them to come apart and I didn't want to force anything. But I am anxious to thoroughly clean the mags...including the inside.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

I couldn't figure out how to get the mags apart, so I only cleaned the outside. From as best as I can tell, they appear to be clean.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*sigsauer maintenance guides online*



barnstormer said:


> I couldn't figure out how to get the mags apart, so I only cleaned the outside. From as best as I can tell, they appear to be clean.


I am a newbie, so these helped me a lot! They are mostly standard cleaning procedures, but there are specific details worth seeing.
http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx

if the magazines are all the same, you only need to depress the small tab in the hole on the bottom of the magazine, then the plate will slide off to the side. (the cleaning and maintenance intro video shows the procedure at about the 2:20 mark)

I hope this helps, cheers!
-John


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Once disassembled, a soak in some light oil or WD-40 will loosen up the sticky grease. Just soak your parts in a jar or can (whatever you use) or spray it all down inside a large zip top bag. Let soak 20-30 minutes and scrub the grease out. Repeat if needed. Make sure the spring is clean of the grease as well. Light oil and reassemble and you should be G2G.

Any other problems should be addressed with SiG.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

jc27310 said:


> I am a newbie, so these helped me a lot! They are mostly standard cleaning procedures, but there are specific details worth seeing.
> http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx
> 
> if the magazines are all the same, you only need to depress the small tab in the hole on the bottom of the magazine, then the plate will slide off to the side. (the cleaning and maintenance intro video shows the procedure at about the 2:20 mark)
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I did watch the video and there was one "red flag." The instructor flexed the extractor with the cleaning brush fairly easily. I tried the same technique, but my extractor requires alot of force to move. This could be the heart of the issue. Since my last post, I was able to take apart the mags and clean them. They were not dirty however, leading me to still think the problem could be with the extractor. Any thoughts?


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Once disassembled, a soak in some light oil or WD-40 will loosen up the sticky grease. Just soak your parts in a jar or can (whatever you use) or spray it all down inside a large zip top bag. Let soak 20-30 minutes and scrub the grease out. Repeat if needed. Make sure the spring is clean of the grease as well. Light oil and reassemble and you should be G2G.
> 
> Any other problems should be addressed with SiG.


I was able to completely disassemble the mags and make sure they were clean and lightly lubed on the outside. I didn't see any problem there. However, Sig's cleaning video shows the instructor cleaning the extractor area and moving the extractor seemingly with ease. When I tried that, it took a good deal of effort to move it. Does that seem normal? Do new Sigs have very tight extractors that "limber up" after break-in? I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I just finished reading a long thread on HKPRO comparing the HK45 and Sig 220. After reading that thread, and several threads at the Sig Forum, there seems to be a lot of complaints about extractor issues and feeding problems with many of the Sig 220s.
> 
> This played a part in my consideration of skipping the Sig and getting the HK45 today.
> 
> From what I have read, you will have to contact Sig and send them your gun. This issue seems to revolve around the 220 Sigs over other models.


From what I've gathered here and there and on Sigforum..........the problems seem to be on the P220 Carry model only and current models have had the issue resolved.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen other models of the 220 mentioned as well.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

barnstormer said:


> I appreciate the encouraging words. As said earlier, I feel strongly about the characteristics of the 220. From your comment, am I to understand you cleaned your 220 after every 50 rounds fired until you hit the 600 round mark?


Yes, 50 rounds everytime I went to the range. I'd put the Sig away and spend the rest of the time shooting a different pistol. Then I'd clean the pistols when I got home. Had to do it in the garage because the wife doesn't like the smell of hoppe's. I did not plan on 600 as the magic number, it just came out to be that round count. I know because it was in intervals of 50s.
Patience is your friend when it comes to a new pistol. Enjoy you SAO, its a great pistol.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Slowfire said:


> Yes, 50 rounds everytime I went to the range. I'd put the Sig away and spend the rest of the time shooting a different pistol. Then I'd clean the pistols when I got home. Had to do it in the garage because the wife doesn't like the smell of hoppe's. I did not plan on 600 as the magic number, it just came out to be that round count. I know because it was in intervals of 50s.
> Patience is your friend when it comes to a new pistol. Enjoy you SAO, its a great pistol.


You're absolutely correct. I recleaned the Sig and mags (both inside and out) and took it out to shoot again today. My first 7round mag fired flawlessly, followed by the second 7 rounds encountering one jam (last round didn't want to feed). After that, I saw noticable improvement leading me to believe this "problem" might just correct itself. I do believe the extractor is very stiff and the cause of problems, but repeated use might/should cause smoother operations.....or so I hope. Thanks for your helpful advice!


----------

